# Tv Antenna



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi any one used the extra uf bars on there antenna? mine dosent have them I was wondering if they help with reception or not? I mean the add on kind.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 14, 2011)

Our trailer has a Winegard antenna. I was unhappy with the performance. Happened to be a Winegard rep. at an RV dealer when I stopped in. Talk to him a bit about what the antenna was/wasn't doing. He handed me a snap on device that upgrades the antenna. Looks like add on redials that point in one direction. The antenna works great now. Picks up stations and they are clear.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey thanks I think thats the one I saw to Ill give it a try next time im at the camper store


----------



## SteveC (Jan 14, 2011)

If I remember right he said they are about $20.00. You raise the antenna a bit. Remove the 4 plugs in the bottom. Place the add on against the bottom and push the new snap in retainers in place. Add on comes with attaching retainers. Snaps right in with no drilling etc. Hope it works for you. We're happy with ours.


----------

